# Justin and Liana want to introduce themselves



## Cosmopolitan (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello,

we are Justin and Liana. I am Justin and originally from Germany and currently studying in the UK. I study international business in the final year. My girlfriend Liana comes from Moscow and she is already working. We both love to write a lot and hope that we will meet nice people here....

Maybe you want to read some of our articles, we are quite new to these online platforms...


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 31, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, I think you are our only co-operative members, I shall look out for examples of your writing when you have found your way around and decided where to post them. The people here are like the people everywhere, nice, nasty, quarrelsome and friendly, all sorts, I also hope you meet the nice ones, Olly.


----------



## Nickie (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi there, Justine and Liana, and good luck with your studies & writings.


Nickie


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 3, 2010)

Still only one post, I have been checking back to read one of your articles, if you are having trouble with the site at all you can send me a message by moving the cursor over my name.


----------



## Cosmopolitan (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you for your warm welcome!
I am sure we find a lot of guidance to improve our writing.

Are there any tutorials?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 5, 2010)

Not directly as such, you may find helpful threads in "Tips and advice" both from people seeking answers to particular problems and those giving general advice.


----------



## The Backward OX (Feb 5, 2010)

Olly Buckle said:


> Still only one post, I have been checking back to read one of your articles, if you are having trouble with the site at all you can send me a message by moving the cursor over my name.


Maybe he meant, "Maybe you *will* want to read some of our articles *when we have written them." *


----------



## The Backward OX (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey, Justin and Liana, welcome. 


PS. Olly forgot to mention the mad ones. Theyr'e everywhere too.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 5, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> Maybe he meant, "Maybe you *will* want to read some of our articles *when we have written them." *



And maybe he didn't , but is considering the possibilities before he puts things up for the world to see.

Sorry I forgot the mad ones, and the hasty.


----------



## Cosmopolitan (Feb 6, 2010)

Anybody knows Associated Content here?


----------



## The Backward OX (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes, Olly does. From what I hear, if you're looking at the money-making prospects, forget it.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 6, 2010)

I took to thinking of it as a place to store stuff off my computer, I think I earned two dollars fifty from them. Looking at it the people who seem to earn money there are the ones who write stuff like "How to make a toy for your two year old with your old make-up container" or "How to lose weight while still stuffing your face". 
You would also get better answers posting in the main forum.


----------

